# what scissors good for trimming??



## Galeer (Jun 21, 2008)

hello wondering what kind of scissors i should use


----------



## ThunderLips (Jun 22, 2008)

the nice spring loaded trimmers, small and precise and easy on your hands... about 10 dollars.

The ones on the bottom of the page are similar to what i have...I use the small ones for the fine trimming and the larger one for branches.

Future Grow Hydroponics Scalpels & Scissors

No hurting hands


----------



## Flabos (Jun 22, 2008)

I use regular kitchen scissors. Depends on the ammount. Trimming huge ammount can be pain in the *** but overall... come on... it's weed. Trimming is nothing compared to the growing which takes like 3 months minimum.


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 22, 2008)

depends on how much you are harvesting really....for a few plants some grooming scissors work great...the small ones with the curved tip....yeah they get down in there man.


----------



## Dopalicious (Jun 23, 2008)

fiskars no. 5, spring-loaded micro-tip


----------



## Stealing (Jul 3, 2008)

Dopalicious said:


> fiskars no. 5, spring-loaded micro-tip


All the way Baby! This is what I trust.


----------



## gangjababy (Jul 3, 2008)

yup, fiskars microshears are the shit!


----------



## headbandrocker (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes fiskars are the shit! Scissors hurt! goo dluck


----------



## platypusmann (Jul 9, 2008)

what about no scissors?? anyone trim strictly by hand??


----------



## massmurda420 (Jul 9, 2008)

Platypusmann how, and why do u trim with what god gave you?
Jus wonderin
Pce.


----------



## HerbieSmith (Jul 9, 2008)

i like to bite them off- using the canines. and SOMETIMES the incisors- steer clear of the front teeth though- they aren't as precise.

also a mirror comes in handy


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 9, 2008)

Dopalicious said:


> fiskars no. 5, spring-loaded micro-tip



i've got a whole drawer full of these. i've tried many others and they have all failed FISKARS ROCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## platypusmann (Jul 10, 2008)

Well....I trim with "what God gave me" like this......I put on a pai of surgical gloves (powder free, of course) and I begin to pluck all the fan leaves off the plant. I do it with a quick snap-jerk and they come right off. (The plants are well flushed and leaves are dying.). Then I fold down and pull all the 5 and 3 finger leaves in the buds. I fold them down gently, and pluck them quickly, and they come right off. Then, I proceed to pinch off the small leaves on the buds, much like the trimming done with scissors, leaving some leaf material behind, but making the leaf flush with the bud. I do this for various reasons....
1) I watched Arjan Roskum manicure a plant this way, and it was FAST. He did a whole plant in less than 15 mins.
2) I get some AMAZING hash off the gloves (at least 2 grams a plant), as well as still having enough trichs on my trim for some fine bubble hash.
3) It is quicker and cleaner than the scissors. I personally can do a whole plant in 45 mins.
4) I have not seen any decrease in potency from the handling. I actually feel I handle them less than when I use scissors. In fact, my most recent hand manicured orange bud is stonier and sweeter than the scissor trimmed bud my wife did. Same grow, same strain, harvested within 48 hours of each other. 
I am not going to say I am right, as I have only harvested 4 crops in my life, all in the past 4 months, but it works for me, and my buds look nice as hell and are stony as fuck. So...
I use what God gave me, because it is what God gave me....just like he/she gave me cannabis to heal my pains.
JMO.......sorry you disagree.


massmurda420 said:


> Platypusmann how, and why do u trim with what god gave you?
> Jus wonderin
> Pce.


----------



## tsdriles06 (Jul 10, 2008)

seems like you need to practise to get the tech down of hand triming


----------



## pandabear (Jul 10, 2008)

Flabos said:


> I use regular kitchen scissors. Depends on the ammount. Trimming huge ammount can be pain in the *** but overall... come on... it's weed. Trimming is nothing compared to the growing which takes like 3 months minimum.


 
atually growing takes me 2 months minimum


----------



## platypusmann (Jul 10, 2008)

tsdriles06 said:


> seems like you need to practise to get the tech down of hand triming


 Ok....well, please expand on this if you would. In what way is it not working? I am completely happy with my results, and I am getting faster at it, so where in do you see the problem? I would GREATLY appreciate any insight.
peace


----------



## LollipopKA (Jul 10, 2008)

I think he just meant that your hand trimming method would require practice to perfect, not that your actual method needs some work.

Lollipopka


----------



## BlessAmerica (Jul 10, 2008)

I use a pair of scissor that are a near look-alike of the fiskars 5 model. Mine is ZenPort H355. I bought it at my local hydro shop for $12. Wal-mart sells SUPER CHEAP ones for $3. I took it out to the garden center and it bent a peppermint leaf when I tried top cut it. More proof that Wally world sucks.

I don't like house scissors because their too bulky and cut funny.


----------



## platypusmann (Jul 10, 2008)

LollipopKA said:


> I think he just meant that your hand trimming method would require practice to perfect, not that your actual method needs some work.
> 
> Lollipopka


LOL...ok....silly stoned me. I actually just use my hands because my poor eyesight and carpal tunnel make it alot easier for me than scissors, and the results are appreciably better. Plus, I am helplessly in love with the hash I get off the gloves.....YUM!
I will say that just in about 10 plants I have gone from 2 hours of plucking and some mangling to 45 mins of fast and clean plucking, with little to no bud damage, so it does get better with time.


----------



## drumsinttown (Jul 10, 2008)

http://fantes.com/images/14677scissors.jpg

After two months of trimming using the spring loaded fiskars, I grew tired of them.... Had like 5 pairs in rotation, and the problem is that once they gunk up, they start pushing apart and stripping out the plastic threading that the screw holds them together in..... Mind you this is over a long period of time.....

I have found that these are much more comfortable... and fast for me. The wide handle is actually quite comfortable.

Mind you, I hate fucking trimming... I have to trim with a bandanna over my face and some sort of goggles on, as i am SUPER reactive to it. Eyes start itching, swell shut, nose starts running....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 10, 2008)

drumsinttown said:


> http://fantes.com/images/14677scissors.jpg
> 
> After two months of trimming using the spring loaded fiskars, I grew tired of them.... Had like 5 pairs in rotation, and the problem is that once they gunk up, they start pushing apart and stripping out the plastic threading that the screw holds them together in..... Mind you this is over a long period of time.....
> 
> ...



i get the same bad effects when trimming. i have told people this and they tell me i am crazy.


----------



## HerbieSmith (Jul 10, 2008)

you're crazy!


----------



## drumsinttown (Jul 10, 2008)

Sucks ass too, cause I'm a decent trimmer.... usually what happens is I smoke the twelfth joint of the day and forget that I have the shit all over my hands and scratch my nose/eyes/face and from there its down hill. Once that itch begins it is over with. Worse than poison ivy for me.  

I was talking to a guy who is a chemist that runs a dispensary and he was talking about how most cannabis plants grow a trichome called a cystolith glandular trichome that is actually such an irritant that if produced in high enough concentration, it can irritate a deer's throat enough to deter them from eating the plant. Additionally, they also can be attributed to a plant's ability to deter sucking pests such as thrips and mites. Apparently they grow in higher concentration on stems (where you tend to hold the plant when trimming) 

Whoops.... Sorry to thread jack


----------

